

Ask HN: What is your opinion of Web Components? - jklein11

I just discovered Web Components, specifically Polymer 1.0 and like how modular it is. Does anyone have any experience with it?
======
kristenmills
Haven't used polymer in awhile. Was playing around with it a lot pre 1.0. I
like web components conceptually but the lack of browser support is a problem.

